# Sudden discomfort after bottles in 9 week old



## cathunix (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi,
My 9 week old has suddenly started being really uncomfy after his bottles. Up until a couple of days ago he would have a bottle and have several burps and maybe be unsettled after one bottle of the day. Now he is unsettled after every bottle. He has burps as before but then just doesnt settle and cries and squirms. He may calm down for a bit then suddenly gives out another wail and he is off again. We are using gripe water but I am trying to only give it when necessary.

So I have two questions:
Does this sound normal?Maybe just a phase since he has been feeding well up to this point and is a healthy weight?
Also, is gripe water more effective if used at every feed or is it still effective if you just use it now and then?

Thanks so much for your help, it is so hard to see my LO so upset and nothing we try seems to help him, eventually he seems to just suddenly feel better then all is well until the next bottle!
Cx


----------



## Car (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi C,

It certainly sounds like wind and unfortunately some babies do suffer badly but it should settle by about 3 months 
Couple of things to consider:
Have you changed bottle/ teats?  Or, does he need a different teat?  Is he sucking in air when feeding?
Feeding position - adopt a more upright position and sitting him up after feeds should help.
Wind more frequently throughout the feed and try to ensure all wind gone after feeds (whitish around lips can indicate baby is still windy)
Try baby massage (your HV shoud be able to advise you on a class).

As for gripe water I'm not sure to be honest.  In my professional capacity it's not something that we use and many of my friends who have babies tell me that none of the 'wind' medications work at all but thats their opinion.

I hope it settles soon

Car x


----------



## cathunix (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks so much Car for your quick reply  

We have got some next size teats and try your other tips. He is already a bit more settled. Also it sounds crazy but we have increased his milk intake a bit as suddenly we realised he might actually be hungry and complaining that he hadnt had enough as he is less upset after the two 5 oz bottles he has during the day. 
SO we will try everything and hopefully things will really improve.

Thanks again 
Cxxx


----------



## Car (Apr 20, 2006)

Great!  Thanks for the update, very pleased that he's settling down a bit for you - long may it continue!

Merry Christmas

Car x


----------

